
Extended Validation Is Broken - firloop
https://stripe.ian.sh
======
samwillis
I think the only solution to fixing this is for Safari to show the domain
again. It is the URL that is unique and known by the visitor, not the business
name.

Here in the UK it's more complicated, there is no way of registering a
"trading name" or "trade dress" against a company so you can only have an EV
cert issues against your actual registered business name. If that is different
from your trading name and what you use as your domain name then they are less
than worthless. For example, if the company is "Widgets of London Limited" but
trade online as "Widgets Online" with the domain "widgetsonline.com" they cant
get an EV cert with "Widgets Online" as the name - even if they own the
registered trademark of it.

------
zackify
Love that people think you go through rigorous checks to get one of these. I
was able to get one for my personal domain just by saying “oh yeah that’s
owned by this company too”. A simple Whois lookup would have shown otherwise.
These CA’s are so incompetent. Still really cool having one on a personal
domain though!

